# Beretta 85bb Decocker - possible?



## BerettaCC (Sep 20, 2021)

Hey All,
So I just got a beautiful 85bb Cheetah for my carry gun. My question is, can a decocker be installed? I have a PX4 Storm and a 92FS that both have decockers and I love them.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

BerettaCC said:


> Hey All,
> So I just got a beautiful 85bb Cheetah for my carry gun. My question is, can a decocker be installed? I have a PX4 Storm and a 92FS that both have decockers and I love them.


I doubt it at least not that I know of. The PX4 Storm and 92FS have slide mounted safety/decockers. They make a (G) decocker only conversion kit for the 92FS. The 85 bb has a frame mounted safety and I believe that gun is no longer in production.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Not sure if the older versions can be upgraded with factory parts or not. My wife has the 85 FS which has a frame mounted safety/decocker. So, the matter of being frame mounted does not seem like an automatic no-go.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

No you can not-  

BUT look on the bright side .......you can carry cocked & locked. That's even better!


----------

